# 95 starts right up then dies



## tlnacnud (Nov 26, 2004)

over the last 3 weeks, now that it has gotten pretty cold here where I live 30 and lower and the car has sat overnight or more than 8 hrs, my 95 maxima will start right up and then die. If I give it some gas right after start up it does okay. Anyone have any ideas on what might be the problem. 
Most recent work over last 6 months. replaced fuel pump, starter and O2 sensors, car has 162k miles.
Thanks
Tony


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

next time you start the car, turn the key to "on" and let it sit for about 10 seconds before starting the car. this lets the fuel pressure build up in the system.

sounds to me like the pump is losing pressure or isn't firing up at first, and the engine simply starves of fuel when you first start it. fairly common problem on the 89-94 models, and I've heard it happening on 95-99 models recently as well.


----------



## GREEN SE (Nov 29, 2004)

I have the same problem, it only does it in the winter and its doing it again. I start it up and it stall right away, but if I give it gas to keep the idle up to 1000 to 1500 rpm for like less than a 1 minute, it ok afterward, and it only happen in the morning or a cold start. It been doing this eversense I had my 96'max for 4 years. Theres no check engine light, I think the problem might be the IAC. Just for saying that I will go check it tomorrow. If anyone know how to fix this problem, let me know.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Coolant temp sensor might be going bad. It tells the ECU how much fuel for the injectors to spray on startup. If it's not telling the ECU the correct ambient temperature you'll have trouble starting in cold weather. Worst case scenario, the car will refuse to start for a _long_ time if it's very cold out.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

injectors could be clogged, fuel filter to dirty, coolant temp senser isn't a bad thought... don't think the IAC would have anything to do with it. Shouldn't change if it's cold or not.

I'd let the thing warm up on a day you're gonna go get gas, put in some B12 to clean a few things out. If that doesn't help at all, then it's either fuel pump or _maybe_ the coolant temp sensor


----------



## mymaximaisamoneypit (Feb 26, 2005)

tlnacnud said:


> over the last 3 weeks, now that it has gotten pretty cold here where I live 30 and lower and the car has sat overnight or more than 8 hrs, my 95 maxima will start right up and then die. If I give it some gas right after start up it does okay. Anyone have any ideas on what might be the problem.
> Most recent work over last 6 months. replaced fuel pump, starter and O2 sensors, car has 162k miles.
> Thanks
> Tony


I have the same problem. I can't figure it out. I have a 1996 Maxima with 77k on it. I replaced the coolant temp sensor, and that wasn't the problem....ANY LUCK?????


----------



## shoe_shiner (Feb 4, 2005)

i have a manual for 95 to 01 maximas and the possible symptoms for ur problem are:

-loose or faulty electrical connections at distributor, coil or alternator.

-insufficient fuel reaching the fuel injectors.

-Vacuum leak at the gasket between the intake manifold/ plenum and throttle body.

-idle speed incorrect.

-intake air leaks, broken broken vacuum lines.

these are the symptoms for "Engines starts but stops immediately"

I also looked at "Engine hadr to start when cold" and the symptoms there are:

-battery discharged or low.

-malfunctioning fuel system.

-faulty coolant temperature sensor or intake air temperautre sensor.

-injectores leaking.

-faulty ignition system.

-defective MAF sensor. (Mass Air Flow)

Plus i kinda had the same problem about 6 months ago except my problem was that it started rough and it was my starter, but when that was happening, it sometimes would wanna die and what i did was i turned the switch on until the beeping stops wich are i think 4 or 5 beeps then start it and idle it for a min or 2, that usually would help it. hope this helps!


----------



## mymaximaisamoneypit (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks. I cleaned my throttle body valve and it seemed to work. Although it hasn't been extremly cold here yet. I guess the true test will come in a few days when it drops to about 18 degrees.....thanks for your help. i will let you know if my cleaning worked.


----------



## mymaximaisamoneypit (Feb 26, 2005)

mymaximaisamoneypit said:


> Thanks. I cleaned my throttle body valve and it seemed to work. Although it hasn't been extremly cold here yet. I guess the true test will come in a few days when it drops to about 18 degrees.....thanks for your help. i will let you know if my cleaning worked.



It was 16 degrees today and my car started right up and didn't die right away. I just cleaned the throttle butterfly valve with WD-40 and a toothbrush and it seemed to fix the problem. thanks again.


----------



## carefree41 (Mar 4, 2005)

*MAXIMA STARTS AND DIES RIGHT AWAY*



mymaximaisamoneypit said:


> Thanks. I cleaned my throttle body valve and it seemed to work. Although it hasn't been extremly cold here yet. I guess the true test will come in a few days when it drops to about 18 degrees.....thanks for your help. i will let you know if my cleaning worked.


HI, I AM HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM. HOW DO YOU CLEAN THE THROTTLE BODY VALVE? IS THERE SOMETHING YOU ADD TO THE GAS WHEN YOU PUT GAS IN THE CAR? :fluffy:


----------



## amar67 (Apr 17, 2005)

carefree41 said:


> HI, I AM HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM. HOW DO YOU CLEAN THE THROTTLE BODY VALVE? IS THERE SOMETHING YOU ADD TO THE GAS WHEN YOU PUT GAS IN THE CAR? :fluffy:



I'm having the same problem on a 200sx as well. did you remove the the throttle body completely to clean it or did you just clean it by remving the air duct? I will try and clean mine this weekend and report back. I have cleaned other throttle bodies befor but on a quest. I took it off the car and used carb cleaner. worked fine.

Amar


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

you can take it off, but often it's not necessary.
just pull the intake tubing off, get some throttle body cleaner (NOT CARB CLEANER!!! It's too harsh and can damage small parts and gaskets).. 

but get some TB cleaner and a toothbrush and go to town on the inside of it. open the butterfly valve by hand and clean behind the throttle plate too.
rinse the stuff down with another few squirts from the TB cleaner car and you're good to go.


----------

